# Tuxie is finally inside!! :)



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

The feral I've been feeding for the past year or so finally successfully trapped and inside since Sunday eve. He adjusted quite nicely.







No swats (he scratched me when he was outside as late as last week). Just purrs, head butts, love bites. Very cool, smart and loving cat.

Two days in his isolation room, he hid under the couch- scared. He had one accident on towel I purposely put on floor. He finally found the litter box yesterday after I put a little soil from outside and put it where the towel was. No more accidents.
















He loves to chase treats and eating wet food! He still skittish with sudden movements and loud noises though.

The soft classical music def helps to calm him down. Claire de Lune and Moonlight Sonata and happy airy string instruments play all day. 

Overall he is a happy kitty. So welcome Tuxie!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay for Tuxie, what a handsome boy!! :kittyturn That's so awesome he has a nice, safe indoor home now. He looks very relaxed lol.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Thank you, he IS a handsome boy! I read that kittens who survived outdoor into adulthood are usually among the healthiest and smartest (survival of the fittest). Tuxie is def smart. As for health he seems healthy, but will have a vet check in a few weeks. He looks relieved to be indoor now.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Here is another pose. He placed his butt on my toes earlier too. Too bad I could not get the picture. Lol.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Congratulations for both of you. Tuxie fits him, he is handsome. Just curious, is he trying to get out?


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Not at all. Had the door to outside open but with the screen door locked. He is not even interested to see outside. Maybe he is still shocked. We'll see.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is awesome! He is so handsome! I love his big eyes. You will probably have to chase him with a stick to make him go outside know that he knows the good life inside. 
He looks so happy.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG he's so adorable!!! :heart As far as not wanting to go outside, that happened to the first cat I adopted who was found by a rescue organization as a stray and I made him an indoor cat. Whenever I opened the door to outside to go out, he would run the _other_ way. I think he was petrified he was going to be abandoned out there again.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

So far he is doesn't like the sound of doors open. And stay away from it. Lol.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Oh I can't pick him up and he doesn't want to go on my lap. One step at a time.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, not surprised with the not liking to be picked up. As others have pointed out on here in other threads, the only time an outdoor cat would be 'picked up' in nature would be if they were in the jaws of a predator. It's really not normal for them, and it's more surprising to me how many cats come to accept it and even love it than it is the ones who don't.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations! He is just adorable. I love the little white stripe on his nose.  

I've had Margaux for 12.5 years, and she still hates being picked up, and she has never sat in my lap. Some cats just aren't lap cats...

Heather, I never thought of that. I won't feel so bad that neither of my girls likes to be picked up then.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Thank you guys.... Ok I will be patient and not expecting too much then. Building trust a little bit at a time for now. 

Oh and this is a pic of him from this morning. The feral last week is now a perfect prop cat. Hehehehe. This is proof that feral can be tame with patience. Took us 1.5 year + but it can be done!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!!! That is too cute!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! 
I just wish I had planned things better and done several things differently. 

1. Get the right trap from cat rescues right away. Usually they are free (refundable deposit) and they will show you how to do it. Do it right the first time. Safe time, money and grief (agony and scratches). 

2. I feed Tux twice a day, morning and evening. I should have trapped him in the morning and brought him to the vet right away instead of trapping him on a Sunday night and put him in the isolation room first. I was hoping that he would let me capture him in the morning. Lol, I should have known better! He was hiding scared under the sofa for two days!!!
Now I have to wait until he trust me enough to put him in a cat carrier for a vet check up.

Oh well. Maybe others can learn from my mistakes and have a better result.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

He is a handsome cat. One of my former ferals has intense eyes like that. Black and white cats are right at the top of my list - I have 4 of them. There is something about that classic 'panda' mask that I find irresistable.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My tux runs away from the window when I open it. I precisely adopted her because she seemed so miserable in the streets. She never asked to be let out, and if the door is open, she'll go for a walk around the floor among the apartments, and come back home quickly. 

It took Nikita a couple years to start sitting on my lap, and more to let me pick her up.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My daughter's tuxie has those huge eyes too. Sounds like it's going good. I'm sure over time he will get used to the noises inside a house, that has to be very strange for him right now. I've been caring for my feral for almost 4 years and she still does not want to be picked up or sit in my lap. I have got her to jump up in my lap for 20 seconds maybe, a few times, with treats. But she wouldn't settle. Sometimes if I am sitting outside in the chair, she will reach up and put her paws on my lap like she wants to jump up, but then she won't. I don't push it. It took me months before she would even let me barely pet her, and years later, we can pet her all over, scratch her chin and her ears, but still no picking up. 

Thank you for taking in this sweet, adorable boy.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I love his eyes so intense. I started feeding him when he showed up in my backyard, skinny and hungry. He was very skittish and maybe around 1 year old at the time. His markings reminds me of my childhood tuxedo cat who loved to eat and lazy. Lol.


----------

